# best plugging rig for inshore / nearshore?



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Tarpon Addicts! So, looking for a little friendly advice. I think I have done a little of just about everything one can do inshore here in TX, and almost everywhere one can do it, and for a couple of years now, have been wanting to target TX tarpon...at jetties, passes and nearshore. I am fairly proficient with the 8 wt. fly rod in the warm months and given some sun, but my real passion for fly fishing is sightcasting...and I think if I am going to pursue tarpon in TX, its mostly going to be conventional plugs and who knows, maybe even a free lined mullet. So, right now, not sure I want to drop a bunch of $ on a 10 wt, line and reel to go blind cast or cast at the occasional roller. Although, I am open to encouragement!  Finally, the question - I am looking for a good rod / reel baitcaster setup appropriate for casting plugs and big plastics for tarpon...something heavy enough to tackle a big fish but that ideally can still make reasonably long casts and has the sensitivity to work lures. I'd like to stay under $350 if possible. Does such a setup exist? What are your recomendations, where do I find it, and what sort of line? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*someone has to have a rig they like?*

200 views and no suggestions? C'mon fellas, let me know what set ups you like or don't like! I'd also most definitely consider a spinning setup if you guys think that's would be a better way to go...the problem I have run into there is that it just seems like there is a void in the large spinning reel market...it seems like its either super cheap or you skip right to those $500-$1000 reels in the jewelry case at FTU...or maybe I just haven't seen it..any thoughts?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Take the $350 .... hire K.T. or Curtiss..let them show you how to fish for the 30-40# fish at the POC jetties,,, then use the equipment you have.

TC


----------



## ezygo (May 19, 2006)

I'm no tarpon expert by any measure but I'll throw my 2 cents into the ring. You might take a look at a Shimano Calcutta 400 spooled with 40-50lb braid mated to a Shimano Teramar. Tackledirect has 6 different casting models. One ready to go rig should come in right around $350.00. Daiwa also has some nice options in your price range when it comes to baitcasters but I don't remember the name of the reels. 

IMO, rods are all over the board and proper selection could be difficult as many options exist. I think you need something thats around 7' to 8' rated 1 to 2 or 3oz, has some guts (as in backbone) but is light in weight and built with quality components to endure the abuse of an extended confrontation with a 100lb + fish. I set up a couple of brand new rigs a couple of years ago similiar to the above but wouldn't you know, my first and only tarpon hooked was on a med lite trout rod in the surf.

Thx, Karl


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I fish Florida every year and see many, many anglers using tackle only slightly heavier than what we use for trout and reds in this neck of the woods. Not saying this is wise or advisable - frankly, I am conscious of putting too much stress on the fish during a prolonged fight with insufficiently strong gear. However, you don't need all-world quality standup rods rigged to fight black marlin either. 

What does that mean? For me, it is generally a quality 4000-5000 series spinning reel with a heavy action casting rod in the seven foot range.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Curtiss Cash uses a medium-sized spin reel with 65-pound braid line, I forget his reel brand, but its a nice outfit we used last Fall. In deeper water its tough to raise a tarpon with spin, they can sulk like a shark. Someone who knows what they're doing can really pressure a big fish with medium spin, or even with a flyrod. You don't make 500 little identical lifts and cranks like the Energizer Bunny, like I saw a Galveston tarpon guide doing in POC. Until he lost the tarpon.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*Penn spinning reels are good*

for catching Tarpon. They are the only reels on my boat. We use 850's for drifting live or dead bait and 650's for casting lures at rolling fish. These reels have good smooth drag systems and good line capacity. An 850 will hold about 300 yards of 80lb braid and a 650 will hold about 300 yards of 65lb braid. You can buy these reels for about $150.00 each. Thats not alot of money in my opinion for a quality reel that I have used to land several Tarpon in the 150lb class. If you know how to work the rod you can land heavy fish on spinning gear no problem. You don't have to break the bank to get a good tarpon rod and reel.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*thanks fellas*

Appreciate the advice!!


----------



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tarpon Tackle*

I would say the calcutta 400 is a great casting reel for tarpon. Really easy to cast and goes a mile. Have 2 400's and 2 700's. The 400 is a great reel for anything smaller than 150lbs. I just feel the 700 has a little more muscle behind it and it gets the fish in quicker. I fish both bc casting the 700 isnt as comfortable if you are casting solely with that rod. I may be a vag thou. So it is really just personal preference. And the 400 is cheaper.

My ideal rod that doesnt break the bank is a Falcon Coastal series rod. Have a few different varieties.

Just my 2 cents.

Hope it helps.

WHose going this wknd?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Penn 760L live liner with 50 power pro. Its a big spinner and has tons of line capasity. Combine that with a Sabalo Saducer from Savage Rods and you have a great setup for tarpon around $350. If you want to go cheeper, slap that Penn Live liner on an ugly stick. Both setups will work for big and small fish.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

This rig has worked a couple of times for me but some might think its a little light: Loomis ProBlue 844 + Shimano Sustain 5000, 40# powerpro braid 65# flouro leader.


----------

